

Ant groups 'more efficient than Google' in processing data, new study finds - lvevjo
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/ant-groups-more-efficient-than-google-in-processing-data-new-study-finds-9436322.html

======
lvevjo
Abstract:
[http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2014/05/21/1407083111](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2014/05/21/1407083111)

Another recent ant-related story:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7658551](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7658551)

